
U.S. preparing to sell over $2 billion in weapons to Taiwan, testing China - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-taiwan-exclusive/exclusive-u-s-preparing-to-sell-over-2-billion-in-weapons-to-taiwan-testing-china-sources-idUSKCN1T62CA
======
duxup
I don't think this is a "test". The US is the main arms supplier to Taiwan and
has been for a long time. It's a new sale, but not any significant change in
policy nor a surprise.

